

Craig Barrett: Carly Fiorina positioned HP for success - MaysonL
http://www.siliconvalley.com/opinion/ci_14819426?nclick_check=1

======
_delirium
Considering she's currently in a high-profile Senate race, it's hard for me to
take positive or negative assessments of her time at HP at face value; I tend
to assume they're all written with a political goal in mind.

This article is positioned as just a tech guy straightening out politically-
motivated mischaracterization of Fiorina's time at HP, but it's perhaps not
coincidental that Barrett is an active Republican and generous donor to
Republican political campaigns.

